# Feeling a little down?



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Feeling a bit down? Summer over? Motorhome packed away until next spring? Favourite kicked off of X factor, Strictly?

Never mind....here's something to make you feel really great!

Therapy


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Feeling a bit down? Summer over? Motorhome packed away until next spring? Favourite kicked off of X factor, Strictly?


Hi Spaccy,

What do you mean motorhome packed away till next spring 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling a bit down? Summer over? Motorhome packed away until next spring? Favourite kicked off of X factor, Strictly?
> ...


Not mine! Where's that bloody pub?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

BTW I'm taking names of all who clicked on the link :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Packed away 
don`t be silly the best of the year is to come..

Mallory next week to start with

dave p


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Spacerunner said:
> ...


In bloody Cornwall..................!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nice pussies 8)


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*boobs*

ok....i,ll own up i did view the link strictly for research purposes 
............ :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I viewed it simply because there was no over 18 warning!

I am now traumatised.


----------

